# how to check if my cpu is throttling



## burn1021

what programs can i use to see? keep in mind im using an intel i7 920. ive been using resource moinitor with evga e-leet open and using prime 95 at 100% load and after bout an hour my multiplier or mhz doesnt change so would that mean im ok? or would this method pick up throttling?


----------



## greenbrucelee

download real temp it will show when your system is throttling however can I ask why are you bothered if is or isn't? I personally switch it all of in the bios so it doesn't throttle


----------



## Tyree

CPUZ : http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## burn1021

according to core temp its not throttling reason i asked is cause as mentioned previously my cpu gets rather warm at the tcase about 60 at full load and the cores about 70ish. as far as bios i have that one mode turned off. um when cpu isnt in full use it downclocks?


----------



## greenbrucelee

it supposed to down clock this is throttling, or you can turn it off.

Maybe add better cooling to your system to reduce the temps, what are your specs?

Are you meaning the cpu doesn't switch off when it gets too hot? i7s have a high max temp than core 2 and quads most people say about 80 degrees c some are higher than this at 100 degrees


----------



## burn1021

throttling is when a cpu gets to hott itll start down clocking itself and evntually shut itsekf down so yes i know what it means its just im a very very obsessive person when it comes to my computers. the Tcase temp or "cpu" according to hwmonitor is around 61ish under full load with prime 95 on a really warm day and about 35-40 at idle. however my "problem" is that my cores at idle are nomally 14-15 degrees warmer than my idle and on load about 10. my question i quess really is this normal for one, and two im running an aftermaret cm hyper n520 cpu cooler. i have no problems no lag hangups except for normal latency issues. or dramatic fps drop. so i dont think its throttling i was just wondering about a tool so i could monitor and two just wanting some friendly advice. this processor is not overclocked nor is turbo mode on. i have my fans sit too 100 percent in bios. another question is that according to evga e-leet my system temp is higher than my tcase or cpu temp? is this normal? i should have plenty of cooling cause i have an haf 922 case with 1X200mm intake 1X 200 mm exhaust 1X120 mm exhaust


----------



## greenbrucelee

Most people and articels say i7 temps range from 80 - 100 so unless you are seeing more than this I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## burn1021

is that celsius and are you talking about cores or tcase?


----------



## burn1021

i have another question is this normal? i had my usage window open for my cpu i was scrolling my steam friends list up and down and my cpu usage went from 1% to 10% and my temps spike like 3 degrees and when i stopped in dropped back down to normal?


----------



## greenbrucelee

I am talking about celcius.

It seems with i7s that the fact tha each cpu is different is more true than it was before with any other cpus.

Some have been known to die at 85 degrees some have been known to live to 100 degrees, it all about wther your willing to push it.


----------



## greenbrucelee

burn1021 said:


> i have another question is this normal? i had my usage window open for my cpu i was scrolling my steam friends list up and down and my cpu usage went from 1% to 10% and my temps spike like 3 degrees and when i stopped in dropped back down to normal?


yep


----------



## burn1021

is that the cpu or the cores? BTW i wanna nominate green for the best mofo in here lol just for the fact he actually answers my questions....


----------



## greenbrucelee

both cores


----------



## greenbrucelee

ps there are more people with issues on here than people who can actually help, so if it is a while before your query is answered it is because some one is helping elsewere or there isn't enough help for that person.

Most of the people who provide technical assisatnce on here are people who have demonstrated a good amount of knowledge and skill and have been asked to join the team of already experienced IT pro's


----------



## burn1021

you say both cores but my cpu has 4 and the temps i gave you were for cores an Tcase=cpu temp two diff things so i guess im a little confused. so your saying 60ish under 100%load on my cpu=tcase is fine and mid 70s for cores is fine?


----------

